# HALP.  PS3 Controller on Fallout 3 for PC



## Kero (Mar 3, 2009)

Summarized question: How do I get the PS3 controller to work on Fallout 3?

I have the correct drivers to run the controller in general; as far as I'm concerned, the drivers are official.  I can use the controller to fully function with Final Fantasy XI on the PC.  However, when I try to use it on Fallout, I can assign the buttons just fine, save the control sticks.  I save the settings and go to play and none of the buttons do anything.

I have suspicions that only Xbox 360 controllers can be used with it, but if I have to spend $50 more to play... I swear to Gawd...


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 3, 2009)

Wait...


XB360 controllers are compatible to PCs!?

WHY HASN'T ANYONE TOLD ME!?


----------



## Kero (Mar 3, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> Wait...
> 
> 
> XB360 controllers are compatible to PCs!?
> ...



Yeah, I used a wired 360 controller to play Final Fantasy XI for a while.  D:


----------

